# Egg share and freeze scheme



## his_girl (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,


I am looking at the LWC egg share and freeze scheme. I'm not in the position to have treatment myself and want to freeze eggs but also want to be able to help someone else. I had assumed that they would look at recruiting donors in line with HFEA criteria age wise but have just seen that they seem to only consider women under 32 - I've literally just turned 33    


I'm just wondering if anyone has used this scheme or know of any other clinics offering similar schemes?


Thanks,
Lu


(Just as an aside, I am very aware of the limitations of egg freeze as I do work in the field of fertility myself)


----------



## Bluebell82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Mia,
Most egg-sharing programs have an age-limit of 35, so you may get lucky elsewhere. Maybe have a look at other clinics, at least some of them are bound to do egg-sharing and egg-freezing. I used Lister clinic in London and they accept egg-sharing donors up to the age of 35 and also do egg-freezing, so it's worth asking them whether you could combine the two (even if not offered as a 'scheme').


----------

